# Need advice on coop and run from a converted stall



## Andy (May 13, 2017)

Howdy,

I am looking to add 6 laying hens to my herd this year. I have lots of land and a very large barn. I am thinking down the road as these hens stop laying I will slowly add replacements. I want no more than 12 hens at a time. I would consider a multi-purpose bird down the line (layer and meat) as opposed to a strict layer. 

I bought a coop and run online and frankly I wouldn't let the mice live in it. Poorly constructed and I think it would fall apart in a bad thunderstorm. It's going back. 

It seems I should be able to convert a stall in the barn and provide a chicken door to an outside run. After a bit I would want them to be able to range. I have to options:

1. This stall is large, at least 9 d x 10 l x 7 high, with one window. It is on east side of dutch gambrel barn. I figure if I make a door (it has sliders now) and fence it with hardware cloth from rafters to floor (which is concrete) it should be safe and suitable. And place a run that is say 3 feet wide and about 2/3 length of barn which is about 30 feet. The narrowness is because my loader/tractor gets parked in the back and I don't want to mess with the hill.

2. Smaller stall at 9.5 d x 8 l x 7 h at the front of the barn. So south west side with one window. Again hardware cloth from floor to ceiling add some nest boxes and roosts etc. Located at front and to west is the parking for truck and trailer, despite all of my land (almost 11 acres) I have no other paved section for the required width and length. My rig is the exact length of barn so it works well there and unless I win lotto it will stay there. 

3. Build a separate coop and run set up. If so where? I have electric at barn and one post near a small paddock that also has a water spigot. But it is in full sun in the summer from 7 am - 8 pm.

I have electric in the barn and water available outside the door. I'm pretty handy with drill, hammer and saw but I am one person. I might be able to convince the dog to help but he isn't the most reliable worker.  Tomorrow when (if?) the rain stops I will try to get some photos of the stalls. 

I'm looking for wisdom and sage advice. I am trying to head off issues for winter (upstate New York) and I am well aware of the perils of stock in cold, wind etc so want to avoid problems that I haven't thought of. My horses are currently blanketed as it feels more like late November than May!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mother Hen (May 13, 2017)

Hi, Andy. I live in Central New York so I know and understand how you feel about this weather.
When the chicken coop got built here my Uncle spent $1500 on the wood and fencing for the run which we have taken out and just let the chickens free range during the day.


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 13, 2017)

Option one is the most logical. The only issue I see would be that the run is narrow and chasing down a chicken in there or cleaning it could be a bit challenging.

I am thinking you should not need to line the inside with hardware cloth. If they have four walls and a roof you should be in grand shape.


----------



## Andy (May 13, 2017)

21hens-incharge said:


> Option one is the most logical. The only issue I see would be that the run is narrow and chasing down a chicken in there or cleaning it could be a bit challenging.
> 
> I am thinking you should not need to line the inside with hardware cloth. If they have four walls and a roof you should be in grand shape.


The walls aren't solid. I built the stalls for horses who live together so they are open from 4.5 feet up as well as have 3" spaces between the boards. I'd need to add some predator protection as the barn is far from tight. A racoon, etc could easily get in. While I plan on making it 'tighter' I would still want their roost area to be super safe etc.

I also thought a door at one end would allow for shoveling the run straight into the bucket loader, while coop could be removed to wheelbarrow and/or bucket.


----------



## Andy (May 13, 2017)

Mother Hen said:


> Hi, Andy. I live in Central New York so I know and understand how you feel about this weather.
> When the chicken coop got built here my Uncle spent $1500 on the wood and fencing for the run which we have taken out and just let the chickens free range during the day.



What do you do for them during winter? And what breed(s) do you have?


----------



## Mother Hen (May 13, 2017)

During the winter if it's too cold the coop stays shut but if it's a nice day like some we had this past winter then the coop gets opened. The chickens don't really belong to me, they belong to my Uncle. I just stay here to tend to his animals seeing how he drives tractor trailer for a living. They are Buff Orpington and Rhode Island Red. I am going to be getting a Buff Orpington rooster and a Easter egger rooster here soon.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 13, 2017)

I think you misunderstood seeing how I wasn't very clear in my one post the chicken coop still stands but we removed the fencing for the run.


----------



## Andy (May 13, 2017)

Mother Hen said:


> I think you misunderstood seeing how I wasn't very clear in my one post the chicken coop still stands but we removed the fencing for the run.



So his coop must be large enough for them. I want them to have a place outside (if they choose) with no snow or rain. The big stall would be big enough for probably 10 or so but this way they can decide.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 13, 2017)

Oh yes, the coop is big enough. We have about 40 hens and a rooster right now.
  There's plans on expanding the coop but it's not set in stone yet.


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 13, 2017)

You idea for the bucket loader shovel out is good.

I understand your barn configuration now and agree the hardware cloth is also needed.

Here in Colorado we can get deep snows and temps well below zero. In the winter I only keep them cooped up if the wind is whipping and we are below 20 for the high. I have to shovel the run and I did put a "roof" on one end so they always have a dry and or shady spot.

I know you get more snow then we usually do but thought the info may be useful. Oh and I do not heat my coop.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 13, 2017)

I know these pics aren't really good but I hope you are able to get a feel for the current size of the coop.


----------



## Andy (May 13, 2017)

21hens-incharge said:


> You idea for the bucket loader shovel out is good.
> 
> I understand your barn configuration now and agree the hardware cloth is also needed.
> 
> ...



I thought if the spots for them to roost were suitable they'd keep each other warm enough. Keeping a spot with no wind/rain/snow is good and the barn will block most of the wind in scenario #1.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 13, 2017)

That's where you are right seeing how during the winter when they had to be locked in all day long and I went to gather the eggs later on that day it was warm in there .


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 13, 2017)

The east will also give morning sun and afternoon shade in winter and summer. Summer being actually harder on them then winter. Heat is awful for some of my big gals.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 13, 2017)

The chickens here do have a ton of different roosting places outside during the day but lots of time they're pecking and scratching at the ground to get the treats they like works and other creepy crawlies and bugs.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Andy (May 14, 2017)

FIrst photo is the big stall on the east side I would convert. I measured it this morning it isn't as big as I thought. It is roughly 9.5 d x 9.5 w x 7 h. 

Second photo is the area is outside the barn for the length of the barn where I would install a narrow, but log run. I would use deer netting on the top and I think cover the top in the winter with a tarp or roof of some sort.

I am not opposed to buying a coop and putting it on this side of the barn and making a run from there. My only concern originally was having a heat source in the winter in my barn all the time. But that doesn't seem like it will be needed.

I do want them to free range as much as possible during the day, but I still want them to have a safe covered, dry spot in all seasons.


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 14, 2017)

Oh now that IS a nice spot!
I think you have a plan that should work well and keep them very happy.
The stall size is quite nice as it COULD house many more then you plan to keep.
Predators are a worry everywhere. Here in the middle of town we have many hawks, coons, fox, stray dogs, unattended cats even. The domesticated ones get a free cab ride to the pound if they make it past my fences.

I am sure you have the same and more. But it sounds like you are taking them into consideration.


----------



## aart (May 14, 2017)

You don't need to heat the birds, but it's really nice to _heat their water_ so it doesn't freeze.
Then you can just top it off each day.

Unless you are going to put substantial run roof framing up, I wouldn't count on a tarp to hold the snow load.
I'd strongly suggest you go with a solid run roof.
You may actually want to cover part of the run walls in winter with clearish plastic as a wind and snow drift block.

I'd also suggest that you put a HC 'ceiling' on the coop inside the barn...can't see your rafters.
Check this out http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/aarts-coop-page


----------



## Andy (May 14, 2017)

I could certainly make a roof but that would change my plan to use metal t posts.

I did buy a heat pan for the waterer which should keep it a decent temp. It has an automatic thermometer on it.


----------



## Andy (May 16, 2017)

How much inside space should I provide the chickens, will have 6 to start never more than 12? 

Thinking of a slightly different plan in the barn. I feel like giving them the big stall might be a waste of space. It's 9.5 x 9.5 and 7 feet tall. I'm going to put a run along the barn still that's narrow but long. Say 4' wide and 25 feet long.


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 16, 2017)

I found mine were a bit crowded with 12 in an 8x8 coop. BUT my coop also interior nests and a tiny corner cut off for me to enter.

I am thinking no one knows your weather better then you. If they may end up cooped up inside for any length of time the extra space is very nice for them.


----------

